# Adjustment on the relief valve



## IL_VIAGGIO

Hola  y saludos  a todos...
Continúo aun  con la traducción de este instructivo de reparación para pistones y me  gustaría saber alguna sugerencia para la traducción al español de  este  enunciado.
 
*Start the pump and watch for pressure build-up on the gauge while tightening the adjustment on the relief valve.*
 
Esta  es mi traduccion:

*Encienda la bomba, preste atención en la presión que genera y cuidadosamente ajuste la presión en la válvula de alivio*.
 
Gracias  de antemano,   IL_VIAGGIO


----------



## Rapek

"... y ajuste la presion con la válvula de alivio".


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

IL_VIAGGIO said:


> Hola y saludos a todos...
> Continúo aun con la traducción de este instructivo de reparación para pistones y me gustaría saber alguna sugerencia para la traducción al español de este enunciado.
> 
> *Start the pump and watch for pressure build-up on the gauge while tightening the adjustment on the relief valve.*
> 
> Esta es mi traduccion:
> 
> *Encienda la bomba, preste atención en la presión que genera y cuidadosamente ajuste la presión en la válvula de alivio*.
> 
> Hola,
> 
> Yo no soy nativo, pero  “Arranque la bomba” en lugar de “encienda la bomba”,
> y relief valve es “válvula de escape”.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Hiro Sasaki
> 
> Gracias de antemano, IL_VIAGGIO


----------



## Rapek

Hiro Sasaki. Esas son expresiones técnicas. Es más usual decir 'encienda la bomba', 'prenda la bomba' y muy poco común pero también utilizada 'arranque la bomba'. Cuando se trata de 'relief valve', la traducción más acertada es 'válvula de alivio', aunque también se puede decir 'válvula de escape', pero como su uso es para aliviar la presión de algún recipiente/tubería, por ello es más acertado decir 'válvula de alivio'.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Rapek said:


> Hiro Sasaki. Esas son expresiones técnicas. Es más usual decir 'encienda la bomba', 'prenda la bomba' y muy poco común pero también utilizada 'arranque la bomba'. Cuando se trata de 'relief valve', la traducción más acertada es 'válvula de alivio', aunque también se puede decir 'válvula de escape', pero como su uso es para aliviar la presión de algún recipiente/tubería, por ello es más acertado decir 'válvula de alivio'.


 
Muchas gracias,Rapek
 
“válvulas de escape “ será para “ exhaust valve “.
 
Saludos
 
Hiro Sasaki


----------



## IL_VIAGGIO

Muchas gracias a ambos  *HIRO SASAKI y RAPEK,*  gente  como ustedes  hacen una gran diferencia…
 
Sinceramente: 
Su amigo   *IL_VIAGGIO*


----------



## Tango India

relief valve= válvula de sobrepresión


----------



## Vampiro

Start the pump and watch for pressure build-up on the gauge while tightening the adjustment on the relief valve.

Encienda/arranque la bomba y verifique el alza de presión en el manómetro mientras ajusta cuidadosamente la válvula de alivio.
 
Saludos.
_


----------



## Black Horse

Vampiro said:


> Start the pump and watch for pressure build-up on the gauge while tightening the adjustment on the relief valve.
> 
> Encienda/arranque la bomba y verifique el alza de presión en el manómetro mientras ajusta cuidadosamente la válvula de alivio.
> 
> Saludos.
> _


 Totalmente de acuerdo con los términos técnicos que usó Vampiro. Trabajo en México en áreas técnicas y esa es la forma de decirlo. Sólo quitaría "cuidadosamente" pues no coincide con el texto original.


----------



## Vampiro

Bueno... déjame ser un poco creativo también... 
_


----------



## Black Horse

Vampiro said:


> Bueno... déjame ser un poco creativo también...
> _


 OK. Me hiciste reír.


----------



## Rapek

Start the pump and watch for pressure build-up on the gauge while tightening the adjustment on the relief valve.

Encienda/arranque la bomba y verifique en el manómetro el aumento de la presión mientras ajusta la válvula de alivio.


----------

